# Giant Tyres - replacement options?



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

The rear tyres on my TCR Advanced and my wife's Avail Advanced have squared off and will require replacement, while the fronts are still fine.
It appears that direct replacements are not available from Giant over here, so can anyone please suggest the most similar replacement for the P-SL1 (25mm) and P-SLR1 (23mm)?
My first thoughts were Schwalbe and Michelin who have similar fully slick tyres in comparison to Continental and Vittoria.....
Thanks


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Check out the wheels and tires board. There are all sorts of threads there on what tires people are using. Right now wider tires are more popular than the 23mm that still come OEM from most brands.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

tires are kind of like wives, sort of a personal preference thing, and like wives, sometimes takes a few tries to find the one that you really want to keep.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Buy new a set for one bike, and move the front off one onto the rear of the other. I assume same size.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys.
Over the years I've used most brands and my usual 'replacement tyre' brand are Continental but a little research suggests that Michelin are a very good match for the OEM Giant tyres.
I've ordered a couple of PRO4 Service Course tyres (1x 23mm & 1x 25mm) and those should keep us going until the fronts are scrap too.
Then I'll probably go for Conti...


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

robt57 said:


> Buy new a set for one bike, and move the front off one onto the rear of the other. I assume same size.


Great idea! That way you can test tires by swapping wheelsets so you both get tires you like. I like conti GP 4000s II if that helps.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

I am having some hookless carbon rims made for my Defy. Has anyone here ever run the P-SLR1 tires tubeless?


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Most of the Giant road tires are front and rear specific. I think the fronts are softer. Many of them also use the bi-compount like Michelin does on a lot of theirs, harder in the center and softer on the shoulders. I think your selection is about as close as you can get to OEM.


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

Do NOT use the P-SLR1 tires tubeless, or any other non-tubeless compatible road tire. The fact is, the bead must have sufficient tensile properties to support the higher pressures used on road tires. The P-SLR1 tire is a lightweight folding tire and was not designed to be used in a tubeless configuration.

B


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

marc7654 said:


> Most of the Giant road tires are front and rear specific. I think the fronts are softer. Many of them also use the bi-compount like Michelin does on a lot of theirs, harder in the center and softer on the shoulders. I think your selection is about as close as you can get to OEM.


Giant P-SLR1 tires are not marked front and rear nor directional.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

d_tresenriter said:


> Giant P-SLR1 tires are not marked front and rear nor directional.


Mine are marked front and rear specific.


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

Rogus said:


> Mine are marked front and rear specific.


I apologize, yes they are. The weight is exactly the same (220g for 23s used) and they are slick tread so the difference has to be in the rubber or elsewhere. Sure can' tell by looking.

For the OP, mine have about 1200 miles on them and the rear is very square. I run the rear at 110# and I weigh 185.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Just for information I will add that my rear P-SLR1 tire no longer has the wear indicators showing after 542 miles. Rather surprising to me as the tires look great with not one cut or mark on them. Would make me think they're a more durable tire except for the recommendation from Giant that they should now be replaced. I will continue to ride them to see how much more wear I can get until I no longer feel safe riding on them. I usually ride my tires until the threads are just starting to show through in a spot.


----------

